# What are your plans for the 4th Of July!



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Peeps start arriving here about 9 am. 
We have a parade here that closes our road at 10 then a kiddie parade goes thru and they also have some kind of run going on 5 K or something, The big parade starts at 11 and ends about 130 or 2..It's a biggun. So we have a big crowd in our yard for that morning party..
After the parade we will go out on the party barge on lake Tichigan, about 4pm and go for a short cruise on the lake. BBQ some grub drink a few down.
Docking after that to watch the fireworks which are supposed to start at 9 more likey 10..then just party on the barge till???.
It will be a long day, but fun one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like I'll be working.
I have fallen behind this week, new gal I hired quit before she started, just like the one i hired last week. got to cover the hours .....again.
So, this puts me at an office building on Friday and Saturday for drywall work and putting up some walls.
At least I'm working.

Though Lilly, sounds like you'll be having a good time for sure!!
Will you be waking up on the 5th with a 5th? LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I wouldn't doubt it FE


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear that your staff haven't worked out, Jeff.

We have a relatively low key weekend planned. To celebrate, we've been invited to a neighbor's for a party Friday night this end of our subdivision. Apparently they get some substantial fireworks in and invite everybody around.

Otherwise, we have various things to do around the house:

- Go for a bike ride
- Work on the coffin
- Weed killing
- Plant the chili plants
- Cut grass
- Hang some pictures on the walls

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Bringing the family to Plymouth, MA. They block off the street along the waterfront where the Mayflower is docked. There's lots of shops and restaurants and vendors. They have an orchestra and fireworks. It's just a nice place to be for the holiday. 

Jeff, I'll have a beer for you buddy.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Four wheeler, drink, yard work, drink in that particular order


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

I worked out that this is probably the ideal weekend to start planting pumpkins in order to have them ready for Halloween.

I'm glad you're here to appreciate that. My coworkers think I'm weird. :jol:


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

We are actually going to be in our first parade on the 4th.
I've been getting ready for that the past couple weeks...
Other than that just work and try to enjoy the fireworks!
.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll be priming and painting my bedroom and installing a new floor.Let's get drunk and play with bombs,,,,,gotta love it!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Building witches and tombstones, of course! How patriotic of me.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I will be going to the Lisle Eyes to the Skies Fest to check out some band and enjoy the sun!

http://www.eyestotheskiesfestival.com/


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll be hanging out at home with hubby, downin a couple of beers and making an attempt to dress my naked vampiress....hmmmm, I wonder if she likes beer?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Lauriebeast said:


> I'll be hanging out at home with hubby, downin a couple of beers and making an attempt to dress my naked vampiress....hmmmm, I wonder if she likes beer?


I'll be hanging out at home with wifey, downin a couple of beers and making an attempt to get the vampiress naked...hmmmm, I wonder if I can get her to drink enough beer.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I just got on just in time to see the Lauriebeast's and HalloweenZombie's posts.  Thanks - I needed that!!!! 

Well, I planted my mini gourds and pumpkins last week. Even after Max (the 12 year old digging beagle that has been digging damn holes since he was 6 weeks old and never grew out of it) dug in some of those spots, it still looks like I'm still getting a lot that are coming up. 

So far what I have planned for this weekend is to hang outside and barbeque with hubby and chill out in the pool. I just got in the mail a "Big Bobber" floating cooler that holds ice and twelve cans of an alcoholic beverage (On the box it's just says 12 cans and ice. I'm gonna use it for Mojitos, winecoolers and beer. Why not put a perfectly good "Made in America" product to good use.) It looks just like a fishing bobber but way bigger. Me, my pool with my "Made in America" Bobber cooler. I didn't mention hubby because he should be working the grill and making me some good eats while I assist the bobber in her maiden voyage. 

Nice 3-day weekend is what I need right now.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Lauriebeast said:


> I'll be hanging out at home with hubby, downin a couple of beers and making an attempt to dress my naked vampiress....hmmmm, I wonder if she likes beer?


I'll be downin beers too..here's to the PROPS! (gulp, BUURP!):googly:


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I thinkwe are having people over for a BBQ but not to worried about it, just want to be with my family and enjoy the day. Oh and enjoy the beer ;O)


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Already fired up the smoker. The 40# of ribs will go in first for about 6 hours adding the other things as they cook. Feeding lots of friends this afternoon. Then it's off to watch our town's fireworks display tonight. Oh, and there'll be a beer or two in there somewhere.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

jusy hangin out -got to stack the fire wood maybe cut the grass-then its beer and fireworks  and bon fire time , maybe take a walk to the shore and see the big fireworks--Happy 4th to all


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

My plans are lame. I'm working on finishing the new front walkway. On the 5th however, I am blowing stuff up and BBQing.


----------

